# not been here for a while



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

well has you know i sold my pride and joy, and it did make me cry when she left,but the new car  my god all that money i spent , and to think to jump into this,and i have to say it handles better,feels better,goes faster,better seats,alright a bit plasticy :? but im sorry guys its so much better than the tt to drive :? and the sound  what a noise makes the tt sound a little gay, so if you have never tryed 1,please do... and if you can afford it have them both.. you can have a little look at the ace cafe meet, and a little blast with a tt would be nice,just to see :wink:  and of couse to meet up with some old friends....


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Some mornings i have a crazy blast with one of those!!  (older than your one tho)

How comes you got the wagon and not a saloon?

Dont` tell me you need the room.....


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

11 stone neo dog :?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

what better suspension does it have that it handles better than your old TT
roll bars/springs shocks?

didnt take you long to get over the TT and put it down ! :?


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

hmmm tt looks better! you'll be back!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Scooby net is a good forum... Enjoy :wink:


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw your ex at Wak's last weekend, looked mint :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright Ezz, I am pretty sure all your observations are correct. They are more of a drivers car and the ones I have driven were very quick. 
BUT.. I don't think any of us think of our TT's as the ultimate drivers car, we just love em. 
One question, when you park it up do you find yourself looking back at it as you walk away


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright Ezz, I am pretty sure all your observations are correct. They are more of a drivers car and the ones I have driven were very quick. 
BUT.. I don't think any of us think of our TT's as the ultimate drivers car, we just love em. 
One question, when you park it up do you find yourself looking back at it as you walk away


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mmmmmm...

Looks familiar...










Cheers

rich


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent

let the modding commence ;-)

i had a ride in the new wrx hatchback and it was ace


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

007TT said:


> Saw your ex at Wak's last weekend, looked mint :wink:


Hi mate was that you in the Orion picking up the bumper? :roll:


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Naresh said:


> 007TT said:
> 
> 
> > Saw your ex at Wak's last weekend, looked mint :wink:
> ...


yes


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Yuk what a munter of a motor, dont care how nice it is to drive
I would only drive it in the dark and with the lights off... :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dean we will need to have a chat I used to have a 10 stone cane corso look forward to meeting up again my friend

rob


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

:roll: stub its no looker compared to the tt for sure, but i have to be honest and say it drives a whole lot better,and more fun then the tt,im not putting thee tt down,has you all know how muched i loved my tt, and spent on her ......ha this beast has not even had a wash,and thats how its staying


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

robokn said:


> Dean we will need to have a chat I used to have a 10 stone cane corso look forward to meeting up again my friend
> 
> rob


rob if your going to the ace cafe meet i will bring him along...


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Scooby net is a good forum... Enjoy :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

btw hows your mother coping now you've eventually left home at 40+

have you learned to do your own washing yet?? or you still taking it back to mummy............... :roll:


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Scooby net is a good forum... Enjoy :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

btw hows your mother coping now you've eventually left home at 40+

have you learned to do your own washing yet?? or you still taking it back to mummy............... :roll:


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Scooby net is a good forum... Enjoy :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

btw hows your mother coping now you've eventually left home at 40+

have you learned to do your own washing yet?? or you still taking it back to mummy............... :roll:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

What are the specs on the Scooby, power wise that is?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That car has the brains for power but the TT has the charming looks :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> That car has the brains for power but the TT has the charming looks :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
John.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice car Ezz the right colour as well 

They are chavvy and plasticky but so much fun

the PPP'd WRX is a very stealthy option indeed, but be careful they can bite, they don't have any traction control to rely on and are softer sprung than the TT, i spun mine recently (huge oversteer moment ) and it cost me around a grand

IMO it will be as quick if not quicker than a mapped TT at legal speeds but above the brick like aerodynamics will take over

Check my pm out BTW

Tony

P.s the guys are right Scoobynet can be a bit lively at times, just checkout the something that sucked you off thread


----------

